# Kingmaker Mafia II (Villagers win!)



## Seritinajii (Mar 20, 2011)

Role PMs have all been sent out, I think, so send the night actions in!

Rules:
- Night actions not sent in will be randomized.
- The exact role of a person will be revealed upon their death.
- The kingmaker cannot roleclaim!
- Copying and pasting or quoting your role PM is not allowed. However, paraphrasing or faking it is allowed.
- Out-of-thread discussion is not allowed unless your role allows it.
- Nobody will be mod-killed for inactivity. Of course, though, inactive lynching is allowed.

*48 hours for night actions!*


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

Thank you for sending in your actions, everyone! Here goes.

The citizens wake up to a cheerful day. Merchants sell their wares, bards sing... it's a normal day. Until they discover the body of *Mai* on the middle of the paved town square.

*Mai*  is dead. She was a *Villager*.

A regal fanfare of trumpets from the heavens gave way to a strange message from the direction of the sky...

"One of you has sensed this tragedy coming. There will surely be many more in the days to come. So one of you will be a king, with the power to execute one person whom they suspect to be one of the assassins.

That king will be *Jack_the_PumpkinKing*."

*Jack_the_PumpkinKing* is the pumpkin king for day 1. He must post * Execute (player)* when he feels that he has reached a decision.[/b]

Villagers, you must convince the king whom to execute!


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

Um... Mai isn't crossed out on the player list.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

Oh, stop nitpicking and talk about the execution!!


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

We should execute someone who never plays.
*cough*Flower Doll*cough*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

*Cough*How 'bout we /don't/, 'cause that /always/ happens and we should giver her a chance for once*Cough*

Seriously, though, we shouldn't just point a finger at Flower Doll, because we have no leads. Think about it. She's usually innocent _anyway_. killing someone who is usually innocent is counter-productive unless we have some actual proof to theorize otherwise.


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

Usually doesn't mean anything; even if Karkat is usually alien, that's what the RNG said, not something that's very reliable.

But yeah, chances are good. Randexectution or abstain?


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

An execution is necessary.


----------



## Flora (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

Hello, people-who-would-like-to-lynch-me-for-no-good-reason! *cough*legendaryseeker99*cough*

Okay, yeah, I can understand that I usually do that, but this game's been in daytime for..._five hours total._ Come on.

Also: @Whirlpool: Can't abstain, or the king will get killed instead.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

Hmm. Cool.

Er, we probably shouldn't kill our talkative/useful people because they're useful, obviously*. Inactives might be useful roles but then again if they're inactive they won't be using their role so without any leads we might as well execute them.

*On the same note, that looks like the same reason Mai is dead, 'cause she's active and that's bad for the mafia.

Is there a time limit for the day phase? If not, I'd like to wait maybe a day or so to see who posts and who doesn't... does that sound good? Maybe then we can have two or three-ish inactives to choose from instead of half the player list?

(That is, if we even decide to execute an inactive. If any of you have suspicions that would be even better than inactive-lynching.)


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

RNG says Whirlpool.

EDIT: Long ninja'd


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

Yay. I'd rather not roleclaim, but the whole "I'm not mafia" thing isn't very convincing.

So, uh, wait?

Edit: And ninja'd because Legendary was ninja'd.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

So, I used a whole different RNG dice website, did a 12-sided dice instead of adding two normal dice, and I got 10(Whirlpool) again.
IT'S A SIGN 0o0
EDIT: Used the second site again.
*TEN*
The RNGods are telling us something...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

Your posts aren't usually particularly useful, and they're not being so right now 
IT MUST BE A SIGN 0o0

I feel like right now we should follow our king, as he is experienced and knows how these things work. It seems pretty clear to me why Mai was targeted (she's a _really_ good sleuth :I ), and perhaps we should wait before lynching someone _anyway_, so that we might actually have a lead.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

Besides pondering why the RNGods gave me three tens in a row and being sarcastic, what are we going to do now?


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

Unless the seer knows who is the mafia, there's not much to do. Keep in mind there are no doctors in this game and we don't want to lose a seer. I wait and see if we have any suspects or if we should lynch off inactives.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

Well I know what I'm going to do.
*Behold the glory of Zillyhoo
======>*


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

Checking in, glad I'm not Kingmaker this time and don't have to worry about being incompetent and stuff.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

Well, the following people haven't posted as far as I can tell:

SilverJade
InvaderSyl
Mawile
Wargle

Syl hasn't been on in at least a couple weeks, I think, because of her new tablet, but IDK whether the rest of them have a reason to not be here; usually they talk, or at least check in. Shall we kill one of them?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

Well, Syl has been on lately, but she has pretty much ignored the Mafia games, even when she was VM'd that she was getting lynched, so maybe Syl?


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

Syl and I are fellow masons (not gonna say which is which, though); she's innocent.


----------



## Silver (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

I'm here. Nothing helpful to post really. Haven't heard from Syl in most mafia games lately, so maybe it would be best for Syl?

EDIT: Nevermind -_- I didn't read Squirrel's post right.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*



Squirrel said:


> Syl and I are fellow masons (not gonna say which is which, though); she's innocent.


Oop; probably a bad idea to put the two of you in targeting range of the assassins. But that (and SilverJade above) narrows it down to Wargle and Mawile.

Advice? I'm kind of favoring Wargle because I've seen her more in Mafia games and therefore her absence arouses my suspicion more...


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

Yeah, we should probably execute Wargle if she doesn't say something.


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*



> Oop; probably a bad idea to put the two of you in targeting range of the assassins.


More than likely, but she was about to be lynched anyway. A
nd Mason powers are only recruiting, so it's not the most dangerous/important roleclaim there can be.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

Meh, actually Jack, if you'd have read latest ones I'm in, my activity slips to almost none. Partly because i have no _time_ to be on everyday to avoid being lynched.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

...Does that mean you are accepting being excecuted, or...


----------



## Wargle (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

No I am explaining than if Jack has truly read through my pasts mafia as closely as he claims he would notice I am very inactive in my latest ones.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

Not claiming to be paying attention specifically to you; just saying that if my memory is right you post a lot. I guess that isn't recently.

Mawile still hasn't posted here but (s?)he hasn't been on since before I listed the people who hadn't yet posted, so shall we give it a chance to get over here?


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

Hurry up! It's been two days and I forgot to put a time limit, so you guys can get another 24 hours!


----------



## JackPK (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

Er, *kill Mawile* then, since it still hasn't defended itself and we're out of time.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

Pchooo! I'm very late.

The pumpkin king decides on Mawile, a quiet citizen, to be executed. She is dragged over to the guillotine and the blade comes down. Unfortunately, they soon realize her true alignment and their mistake...

"This citizen is an innocent."

*Mawile is dead. It was a Villager.*

The citizens sigh and go back home...

*You have 48 hours for night actions!*


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 1)*

The citizens wake up to a cheerful day, not expecting anything bad will happen. That is, until they find the dead body of *InvaderSyl* in the town square, severely mangled. Much more mangled than the body of Mai from the day before. Not only was she stabbed, but she was stabbed twice!

*InvaderSyl is dead. She was the Mason Recruiter.*

A voice from the heavens begins to speak.

"An important leader of yours has been killed. However, another leader will rise today. That leader will be *Squirrel*."

*Squirrel* is the king of day 2. Villagers, you must convince Squirrel whom to execute!

*48 hours for discussion and execution.*


----------



## JackPK (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 2)*

Well, I guess it isn't surprising that the Masons got targeted. A bit unlucky that the Recruiter got hit first, but I guess it was either today or tomorrow.

That confirms Squirrel is innocent, then. Smart choice of the Kingmaker.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 2)*

Huh. At least there won't be a Mason win.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 2)*

Hmmm. Mason death.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 2)*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Huh. At least there won't be a Mason win.


Masons are friendly and innocent!


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 2)*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Huh. At least there won't be a Mason win.


Wouldn't have roleclaimed if there were such a thing.

And since I'm probably next on their list (Unless Syl died trying to recruit the Mafia. We never talked), I shall do my best to be a super awesome king.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 2)*



Seritinajii said:


> Masons are friendly and innocent!


But I thought that if the Masons win and you are a non-Mason Townie, you lose.
EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 2)*

Too bad the mason recruiter died. If the flavor text means anything since there can be only be one kill per night, maybe Syl got unlucky and pick a mafia. The mafia fools the recruiter and when the recruiter didn't notice, the mafia betrays Syl by backstabbing.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 2)*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> But I thought that if the Masons win and you are a non-Mason Townie, you lose.
> EDIT: Ninja'd


Totally different thing.

The Masons are a subset within the Townies which (usually) have no special powers except knowing that they're all innocent. This is useful because this means the Masons will avoid lynching each other and sometimes even roleclaim to prevent the rest of the town from lynching them, which gives the town a slight statistical edge in randylynching a Mafia. The popular variation on this (present in this game) is a Mason Recruiter, which goes around turning people into Masons (except they also keep their special powers, if any). If the Masons outnumber everyone else, there's absolutely nothing special except that it's virtually impossible for the Mafia to win because the Masons will lynch it out before it can night-kill them all.

What you're thinking of is a Cult faction. This (unlike the Masons) is a third-party faction NOT associated with the innocents. The Cult Leader or Cult Recruiter also goes around turning people into cultists, but the difference is that if the Cult outnumbers everyone else (usually, only if there's nobody left but cultists) it wins, making the Mafia/Innocent struggle moot.

tl;dr Masons are good for Townies, Cultists are bad for everyone, and the two groups are distinctly different.


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 2)*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> That confirms Squirrel is innocent, then. Smart choice of the Kingmaker.


Being made king doesn't necessarily confirm your innocence. From the signup thread:



> ...Anyone besides the kingmaker can be chosen as the king, even an assassin...


Which leads to something interesting: I am the Seer. Jack and Legendaryseeker99 are mafia (with the whole "predict exact role" thing, Legendary is the Assassin Lover).

So, uh, kill Jack first, Squirrel?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 2)*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Totally different thing.
> 
> The Masons are a subset within the Townies which (usually) have no special powers except knowing that they're all innocent. This is useful because this means the Masons will avoid lynching each other and sometimes even roleclaim to prevent the rest of the town from lynching them, which gives the town a slight statistical edge in randylynching a Mafia. The popular variation on this (present in this game) is a Mason Recruiter, which goes around turning people into Masons (except they also keep their special powers, if any). If the Masons outnumber everyone else, there's absolutely nothing special except that it's virtually impossible for the Mafia to win because the Masons will lynch it out before it can night-kill them all.
> 
> ...


OHHHHHHH


Whirlpool said:


> Which leads to something interesting: I am the Seer. Jack and Legendaryseeker99 are mafia (with the whole "predict exact role" thing, Legendary is the Assassin Lover).


You are obviously lying, because
A) I am not an Assassin (Although this means nothing saying this)
and B) I am not a Lover of any sort.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 2)*



Whirlpool said:


> Which leads to something interesting: I am the Seer. Jack and Legendaryseeker99 are mafia (with the whole "predict exact role" thing, Legendary is the Assassin Lover).


Whirlpool, I wouldn't be too quick to trust your exact role power, seeing as though there is 33% chance of you being right. I'm not trying to disprove you, keep in mind. Just saying be wary.


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 2)*

I think it goes more like "oh look you also found a role!" than "here, have something that might be right" since I didn't get any role with Jack's inspection.


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 2)*



Whirlpool said:


> Being made king doesn't necessarily confirm your innocence. From the signup thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do. 

But since I roleclaimed for both Syl and I and Syl's death proved that I was telling the truth, it's kind of hard for me not to be innocent, y'know?


----------



## JackPK (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 2)*



Whirlpool said:


> Being made king doesn't necessarily confirm your innocence. From the signup thread:


It wasn't proved by the fact that Squirrel's king; it's because Syl was Mason Recruiter.



			
				Whirlpool said:
			
		

> Which leads to something interesting: I am the Seer. Jack and Legendaryseeker99 are mafia (with the whole "predict exact role" thing, Legendary is the Assassin Lover).
> 
> So, uh, kill Jack first, Squirrel?


Well you're audacious. I can't speak for LS, but I personally am just a Villager. And besides that, the odds of inspecting two Mafia in two nights is practically nil, don'tcha think?

If our real Seer wants to come forward and refute Whirlpool, I think that might be a good idea. If you don't have any results yet, though, it's up to you whether to come forward or not, since it'll just put a target on you. (Hell, for all we know, that could be Whirlpool's intention - sacrifice himself as bait so whoever else is left in the Mafia can get the Seer with no problem.)


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 2)*



Whirlpool said:


> I think it goes more like "oh look you also found a role!" than "here, have something that might be right" since I didn't get any role with Jack's inspection.


The sign-up thread specifically said that there is a 33% chance of revealing the inspected persons exact role, not finding random roles. If you are going to fakeclaim, at least do the research :/


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 2)*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> The sign-up thread specifically said that there is a 33% chance of revealing the inspected persons exact role, not finding random roles. If you are going to fakeclaim, at least do the research :/


..that's the point. 33% = "oh look you also found a role" when the RNG rolls that.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 2)*

33% means that 33% of the time, she will get the accurate, correct role in addition to the alignment. 67% of the time, she will only get the alignment.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 2)*

I call bull. finding two of three mafia in two nights is nigh impossible. I vote we execute Whirlpool, and if he turns innocent, take out those two.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 2)*



Wargle said:


> I call bull. finding two of three mafia in two nights is nigh impossible. I vote we execute Whirlpool, and if he turns innocent, take out those two.


I second this.
And I am still not an Assassin Lover, so I already know that he is lying.
EDIT: If you must, kill me first to prove that I was not the Assassin Lover, proving Whirlpool to be a lier.


----------



## Squirrel (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 2)*

*Executing Whirlpool,* then. But if he's innocent, don't turn this into another Doctor Who Mafia and let either of them go.

Oh, and I was mistaken in my first post today. Someone else got recruited as a Mason. Not sure whether or not he/she wants to be revealed, though.


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 2)*

Squirrel and the other villagers turn on Whirlpool, on suspicion of her being a liar. They ruthlessly drag her as she struggles to break free, but Whirlpool is forced onto the guillotine and executed.

The villagers gasp in horror.

*Whirlpool is dead. He was a Seer.*

*48 hours for night actions!*

(Note: I did state that roles would be revealed upon death.)


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Night 2)*

The villagers wake up nervously to another day. The sun is bright and fluffy clouds are scattered across the sky. They sigh as they see another body in the town square.

*Squirrel is dead. She was a Villager.*

A voice comes from the sky.

"Yet another innocent was killed last night. Your kingmaker has declared the next king to be *Wargle*."

*Wargle* is the king of Day 3. Villagers, you must convince Wargle whom to kill!

*48 hours for discussion and execution.*


----------



## Silver (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 3)*

Wargle, I think you should go for Jack first. More experienced player is always better to go for.


----------



## Wargle (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 3)*

*Execute Jack*


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 3)*

...alright then!

Wargle makes a speedy decision due to the results of the previous day. Due to the now-dead Whirlpool's revealing as a Seer, she quickly chooses to execute Jack_the_PumpkinKing, the first king whom Whirlpool had accused.

Jack_the_PumpkinKing is brought to the guillotine and executed. Again, a voice comes from the heavens.

"This one you have killed is the leader of the villains that plague your village."

*Jack_the_PumpkinKing is dead. He was the Assassin Leader.*

*48 hours for night actions!*


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Night 3)*

(I should be earlier with these.)

The citizens wake up nervously. Despite the success of yesterday's execution, the townspeople continue to worry about what this day will bring to them.

Again, they find a body in the town square; it is the body of *SilverJade*.

*SilverJade is dead. She was a Hero.*

The citizens mourn the loss of their hero. A voice comes from the heavens.

"The king is no longer SilverJade, but instead Chief Zackrai."

*Chief Zackrai* is the king of day 4. Villagers, you must advise Chief Zackrai on whom to execute!

*48 hours for discussion and execution.*


----------



## Wargle (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Night 3)*

Zac, kill legendaryseeker, hes confirmed mafia


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 4)*

Pretty much get rid of Legend. The only mafia member is the assassin guy and the rest of the innocent are villagers (including a mason). If Legend is a assassin lover, then we would see an innocent lover die as well too.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 4)*

Last time I checked, I wasn't the AL. I'm not sure why Whirpool got that. Maybe Seri accidentally gave the wrong information?


----------



## Wargle (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 4)*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Last time I checked, I wasn't the AL. I'm not sure why Whirpool got that. Maybe Seri accidentally gave the wrong information?


okokok, so our seer just _magically_ nails the assassain leader


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 4)*



Wargle said:


> okokok, so our seer just _magically_ nails the assassain leader


>_> I'm saying that Seri must have accidentally PM'd Whirlpool as Assassin Lover instead of Assassin Guy.
And yes, I am admiting it; there is no way I can avoid death now :(

EDIT: Uh, am I getting lynched or not? :\


----------



## Wargle (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 4)*

Whenever Zachary arrives, you will most certainly die.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 4)*

Please don't call me Zachary; this is not even close to my real name. Go with the Chief, or Zackman/Zackrai. For future reference.

* Execute Legendaryseeker99*, I guess :/


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 4)*

Chief Zackrai orders Legendaryseeker99 to be executed. He is slightly reluctant, but the citizens take Legendaryseeker99 to the guillotine. Without any resistance, he succumbs to the blade. A voice comes from the heavens.

"This man you have killed is an assassin, but hasn't done anything."

*Legendaryseeker99 is dead. He was the Assassin Guy.*

The citizens rejoice and return to their homes.

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 4)*

The citizens wake up nervously to another nervous day. Nervous, they step into the town square. Of course, there is a body - the body of Wargle on the ground.

*Wargle is dead. She was not an assassin.*

Today's king is *Flower Doll*, and I am tired of writing flavor text.

*48 hours for discussion and execution!*


----------



## Flora (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 5)*

OH, lordy, I'm king? (queen? O_o silly gender roles) Of all people...

SO, guys, any suggestions? I have my suspicions, but if you guys can think of something better, that's more than welcome. (wouldn't wanna nail an innocent accidentally D:)


----------



## Flora (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 5)*

...wait, there's only me Kirby-Chan and Zackrai left? Crap.

uh so I'll just *Execute Cheif Zackrai* kthnxbai


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 5)*

That's a quick choice. Let's hope we get the last assassin. Unless...


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Kingmaker Mafia II (Day 5)*

Flower Doll quickly chooses Chief Zackrai. Caught by surprise, he is lead by Kirby-Chan to the guillotine and quickly killed. The sky's clouds part, and the citizens' nervousness is finally gone.

"This man you have killed is the last assassin."

*Chief Zackrai is dead. He was the Assassin Lover.*

The two remaining citizens rejoice!!

------

Alright! I guess that went pretty well. I had a huge failure in which I gave Whirlpool the incorrect results one night - I told him Legendaryseeker99 was the Assassin Lover by accidents. Ughhhh

I gave him the chance to send a message to the players, but he declined. Luckily, you villagers pulled through!

I also made a huge mistake with the lovers - after the assassin lover dies he ascends to the top and breaks up with the innocent lover... who knows who the assassin lover is. I sent them PMs notifying them that they broke up, and also that Flower Doll is not allowed to reveal Chief Zackrai.

It's also too bad that I didn't get to see much mason-y action at all, since InvaderSyl died pretty quickly. Or I didn't see a lovers' win. Oh well...

Still, I think it went pretty well! Congratulations to everyone, especially the remaining players.

------

Kirby-Chan: Kingmaker
Jack_the_PumpkinKing: Assassin Leader
Chief Zackrai: Assassin Lover
Legendaryseeker99: Assassin Guy
Flower Doll: Innocent Lover
SilverJade: Hero
InvaderSyl: Mason Recruiter
Whirlpool: Seer
Mai, Squirrel, Mawile, Wargle: Normal villagers


You are the *Kingmaker.* You choose who the king is every night. You need to send in two names - a priority and a backup, just in case the priority dies. If you are killed, you will be replaced. You may not roleclaim in the thread or you will be automatically killed. You cannot choose the same person twice until you run out of players to choose. You win when all assassins are dead.

You are the *Assassin Leader*. Your teammates are Chief Zackrai and Legendaryseeker99. You can communicate with the other assassins. You send in a night action every night to choose whom to kill. You win when all non-assassins are dead.

You are the *Assassin Lover*. Your teammates on the assassin side are Jack_the_PumpkinKing, the Assassin Leader, and Legendaryseeker99, the Assassin Guy. Your lover is Flower Doll. If you die, Flower Doll will die; if Flower Doll dies, you will die. You can communicate with the other Assassins and your lover, but your lover cannot communicate with the other Assassins. If the Assassin Leader dies, you and your lover will break up; you will become a normal Assassin Leader and the lover will become a normal Villager. 

If the Assassin Leader and Assassin Guy are both dead, you, your lover, and the villagers all win. If your lover is the last remaining villager along with you and one or two of your teammates, then you, your lover, and the assassins all win.

You are the *Assassin Guy*. Your teammates are Jack_the_PumpkinKing, the Assassin Leader, and Chief Zackrai. You can communicate with the other assassins.You won't get to have any actual power unless both Jack_the_PumpkinKing and Chief Zackrai die. You win when all villagers are dead.

You are a *Villager*. You have no night action, but you can convince the King of the day whom to kill. You win when all assassins are dead.

You are the *Innocent Lover*. You are in love with Chief Zackrai. You can communicate with your lover, but you cannot communicate with his assassin teammates. If Chief Zackrai becomes the assassin leader, then you break up with him and become a normal Villager. 

You are the *Hero*. You are loved by the villagers. If you are chosen to be executed by the king, the king will die instead.

You are the *Mason Recruiter*. You are in a group called the Mason, a group of villagers who can communicate with each other. You are the only member currently, but every night you can choose to recruit a new member. If you try to recruit an assassin you will die. You win when all assassins are dead.

You are a *Seer*. With your psychic powers, you can see the alignment of a player you target. 33% of the time you will get their exact role. You win when all assassins are dead.

Night 0:
Kirby: Kingmake Jack
Jack: Kill Mai
Whirlpool: See Jack
Syl: Recruit Squirrel
-----
Day 1: Mawile executed.
-----
Night 1:
Kirby: Kingmake Squirrel
Whirlpool: See Legendaryseeker99. Show role.
Syl: [randomized] Chief Zackrai
Jack: [randomized] InvaderSyl

Result: InvaderSyl killed.

----
Day 2: Whirlpool executed. 

----
Night 2: 
Kirby: Kingmake Wargle
Whirlpool: dead
Syl: dead
Jack: Squirrel
----
Day 3: Jack executed in record time.
----
Night 3: 
Chief Zackrai and Flower Doll have broken up.
Kirby: Kingmake SilverJade/Chief Zackrai
Zackrai: Kill SilverJade
----
Day 4: Legendaryseeker99 executed.
----
Night 4: 
Chief Zackrai: Kill Wargle
Kirby: Kingmake Wargle/Flower Doll (result: Flower Doll)
----
Day 5: 
Chief Zackrai quickly executed. Villagers win!


----------



## Flora (Apr 13, 2011)

Kirby-Chan, I love you right now XD (but then again Chief Zackrai couldn't be the King today but I love you anyway)

I'm actually quite happy with myself! I won us a Mafia game~


----------



## Wargle (Apr 13, 2011)

I killed Jack in... Literally less than 15 minutes.


----------



## JackPK (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww man. Good game though.


----------



## Squirrel (Apr 13, 2011)

Wait, Zackrai was Mafia? How was he recruited, then...? I thought that the recruiter dies and stops recruiting when encountering the Mafia.


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 13, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> Wait, Zackrai was Mafia? How was he recruited, then...? I thought that the recruiter dies and stops recruiting when encountering the Mafia.


Syl recruited him, and Jack chose to kill her. I sent you a PM saying she chose to recruit him, but not necessarily that he was really recruited. This is why she was stabbed twice when she was dead.


----------



## Squirrel (Apr 13, 2011)

Oooh...
Whoops.


----------



## Mai (Apr 13, 2011)

Ahaha. That game was nice to watch, even though I died day one. It's all good though, because I would probably forgot all about this game or something. I'm really inactive in game's where I'm vanilla. >.> Which is purely my fault, of course.

Also I totally knew Chief Zackrai was mafia. Although I really misunderstood the assasin lover, I thought as long as Flower Doll wasn't the lover then she could kill either one of them and and the other would suicide because it was like a normal lover. 

I really wanted to talk at some points (why not just kill Legendary, who's less experienced than Jack (and therefore less important, although still good at mafia) as a way to test Whirlpool?) and also 'Flower Doll is usually innocent'. Because everyone is 'usually innocent'.

Kingmaker Mafia III? I really wanted to be royalty at some point, though. :(

Good game! It was really entertaining.


----------



## Whirlpool (Apr 14, 2011)

I think the "kill Jack first" was to not kill an innocent as well (which wouldn't really have happened, since Legendary was the Assassin Guy).


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Apr 14, 2011)

:D

I was suspicious at Chief so that why I didn't pick him as king the last day. Fun game!


----------

